# ID please..



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

iu dont have a picture i will tonight...but the LFS told me that they got sumblack p's however they are all pearl white wit a red fin...ne one know what kind they r?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

could be anything. how big are they? most piranha are silvery white w/ red anal fin when small (<3").


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

gotta see it...


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

u will see the pics tonight dont worrie...i will post!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Black_Pz said:


> u will see the pics tonight dont worrie...i will post!
> [snapback]898557[/snapback]​


make sure they are good flank (level, from the side) shots, or you will get no good answer. Look in the id forum for complete details in the sticky.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_To the ID forum_


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

would need some pics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feel free to start a new thread once you have taken pictures - no need to keep this open, as people will only (ab)use the opportunity to ask for pics for the x-th time...

*_Thread Closed_*


----------

